# connexion HDMI ecran sans fil



## xrognia (26 Décembre 2012)

bonjour tous le monde !!!!

deja , bonnes fêtes a vous tous et j'espère que votre fin de monde étais aussi sympathique que la mienne ! 

donc,
je reviens a vous aujourd'hui ( oui encore!) car j'ai un petit "problème" ou plutôt une hesitation.
le papa noel a eut le gentillesse de m'apporter au pied du sapin un écran , le top du top mais le problème c'est que un écran de 80 cm sur un bureau quand on l'a a moins d'un métre du visage ..... je l'ai donc placer comme écran pour la télé et ma console sur un meuble mais j'aimerais malgré tous pouvoir l'utiliser comme deuxième écran pour les films ou même les jeux ! et je doit avouer que tirer une HDMI qui traverse la pièce ne m'enchante pas des masses !  .... j'ai donc trouver sa :
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-SkyVision-Wireless-Video-GT-WS100/dp/B0098FKFUS

a moi sa me semble pas mal et  j'aimerais donc avoir votre avis a vous ! je tien a preciser que l'écran est  dans la même pièce et a plus ou moins 4 mètre de mon mini .
voila j'attend vos avis , remarques et j'en passe , et merci deja pour vos réponses !!!
bonne soirée !!!


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

A moins de 10 m de distance, sans mur, ce type de solution fonctionne sans problème. J'ignore cependant le pb de jouabilité qu'il pourrait y avoir avec des jeux en ligne (latence)

Le modèle n'est pas très esthétique (il y en a d'autres en ecommerce) mais ca fonctionnera sur n'importe quel appareil muni d'une sortie HDMI. 

A vérifier cependant la compatibilité avec le son, ton mac mini devrait etre ok si moins de 2 ans.


----------



## xrognia (26 Décembre 2012)

pour ce qui est de l'esthétisme du matériel , sa m'importe a vrai dire ! nom mac mini et de mi 2010 juste avant l'actuel donc sa devrais aller ! moi ce qui me fait hésiter c'est la latence mais je pense pas que sa géne trop ( j'espère ) mais j'aimerais bien quelque chose qui me transmette de la HD sans trop de lag ! (pas compliquer celui la ! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2012)

Jamais essayé ça, mais gigabyte, ça parait un débit largement supérieur à ce qui sort de la prise vidéo du Mac (1 gigab*y*t*e* = 8 gigab*i*ts, ça représente 1024 mega-octets d'information par seconde, soit un peu plus de 132560 images en 1920x1080 en 32 bits par seconde &#8230; Bonjour le framerate ). Perso, j'utilise une liaison 100 baseT (100 megabits) pour du partage d'écran entre deux machines, et d'après les tests que j'ai fait, trois fois mieux me permettrait de jouer à la plupart des jeux (sachant qu'en partage d'écran, l'image n'est pas seule à circuler, il y a aussi le retour "clavier/souris", et c'est sur mon réseau local). Je pense que le jour ou je remplace le switch 100 baseT par un switch gigabit ethernet (les deux machines le sont, elles en gigabit), je pourrais jouer à tout sur la machine distante.


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Jamais essayé ça, mais gigabyte, ça parait un débit largement supérieur à ce qui sort de la prise vidéo du Mac



Pascal, Gigabyte, c'est la marque...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Pascal, Gigabyte, c'est la marque...



Ils garantissent que ça fonctionne avec une Play 3, donc *

Cela dit, j'ai vu autre chose qui risque d'être rédhibitoire :



> *Shipping:* Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S.



Pas de livraison en dehors des U.S.A. :mouais:


----------



## xrognia (27 Décembre 2012)

wahouu que de calcules vicieux tous sa !!! merci pour cette réponse néanmoins .
je pense avoir trouver ma solution , un membre de ma famille ma offert l'apple tv (tres pratique comme outil ! ) et en trainant un peut sur le site de apple j'ai vue qu'il étais possible de faire un partage d'écran avec l'apple tv !!!! mais en fait bah non par ce que j'ai snow leopard et ce n'est accessible que a partir de montain lion ...... mais , j'ai trouver ma solution !!! 
http://airparrot.com/
la version d'essais est concluante , même si il y'a un leger decalage ..... mais sa conviendra je pense !!!
d'ailleurs , une autre question s'impose : a votre avis , je peut mettre montain lion sur mon mini mi 2010 8 go ram ? ou ce serais du suicide ? 
voila , merci deja pour vos réponses , sa me fait plaisirs de voir que des personnes prennent la peine de poster une solution .


----------

